# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Metal Ace Squat Suit Size

## GearIdentity

Would like some help with sizing since I cannot get in contact with anyone in elitefts. I also saw a size used metal ace size 50 for sale and was wondering if that would fit. I have a 43" pelvis ( highest measurement around my arse/hips I assume) and ranging between 26" - 27" between mid thigh and most upper thigh. What would be the appropiate size for me?

----------


## bigpappa160

Have you posted this question on the elite fitness q&a section? I have a 46" hips and upper thigh is around 30" and I bought a used Metal Ace suit size 56 and sent it to Ginny Phillips for some small alterations. Your best bet is to keep trying to contact elite fitness and talk to Jim Wendler. Actually anyone from elite fitness sould help with your size. You need to give them these measurements, ht, wt, waist, hips, upper thigh and the top of traps to crotch measurements. The measurement chart on the elite website is confusing. Example, with all my measurements I would wear somewhere between a 52 and a 56 suit. I actually wear a size 56 Metal IPF V Type squat suit, which I use for deadlift. The squat suit I use is like I stated before a size 56 Metal Ace suit altered to my hips waist and thighs. I hope this helps.

----------


## GearIdentity

Thanx for your help bigpappa160.

I bought the metal ace squatter on ebay for $175.00. The person supposedly never used it because it didnt fit. I have a size 36 predator briefs that I hope to be able to wear under my ace suit for nationals if all goes well. If not it'll be my old z-suit and predator briefs.

----------


## bigpappa160

The predator should work good under the Ace suit. I wear a pair of Metal viking briefs under my Ace suit, just awsome. Back last April 08 was my last full meet because of health issues. But, I squatted in a 1 ply Metal IPF squat suit with the viking briefs. I think the predator is a little thinner than any Metal briefs.

----------


## Doc.Sust

the ace will fit fine, i am the same size, i wear the ace with ace briefs now. used to wear the pro briefs

----------


## abbcccxyyzzz

Hey I wondering if you found out what size you would be for metal products?

I have almost the same exact dimensions as you, I figure I would be either a 48 or 50. I am roughly between 240-250 lbs, 42 in pelvis, ~27 in thigh.


Thanks.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Hey I wondering if you found out what size you would be for metal products?
> 
> I have almost the same exact dimensions as you, I figure I would be either a 48 or 50. I am roughly between 240-250 lbs, 42 in pelvis, ~27 in thigh.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


you are not a 48, that is too small. i am suprised you are a 50, but your measurements are close to mine, the most important measurement is your hips, not around your pelvis but around you a s s . what is that measurment? there is a sizing chart on elite fitness.u can call them too, i recommend that

----------


## abbcccxyyzzz

> you are not a 48, that is too small. i am suprised you are a 50, but your measurements are close to mine, the most important measurement is your hips, not around your pelvis but around you a s s . what is that measurment? there is a sizing chart on elite fitness.u can call them too, i recommend that


Oh okay. I was unsure. Are metal suits are actually smaller than the size says? Would it be a bad idea to get a suit one size smaller (or close to it?). I am roughly 5'9 -5'10

----------


## Doc.Sust

you wont fit in a 48 metal, i have tried and it was impossible,my friend uses one . he weighs 181lbs. if your measurements are correct, 50 is the way to go.

----------


## powerliftmike

How tall are you? Some guys have to go up a size, esp in DL suits to get the straps to go over the shoulders.

----------

